# A34 maxima 2004



## Bigsteve10 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi guys, new member here.
Just wondering if anyone could tell me where I would find the plug for my 2004 A34 diagnostic system.

Any help is much appreciated.
Steve.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

At the bottom, center of the driver's lower dash panel.


----------

